

Ask HN:  What to do in Seattle this weekend? - benologist

I'm in Seattle a bit early for a conference next week, what's some cool stuff to do?
======
the_cat_kittles
go to gasworks park, go to paseos (sandwich place), go for a ride or run on
the burke gilman trail, go see the mariners or the sounders if they are
playing, go to pike place market (if you feel like being touristy), go "ride
the duck" and i will yell at you from my window, go to the emp if you aren't
adverse to wasting money, go see some live music at tula's or jazz alley if
you like jazz, go play pickup basketball at greenlake or university of
washington, go on a seaplane tour from union bay...maybe, go to the top of the
space needle if the emp hadn't quelled you desire to waste money, i dont know

------
tomfakes
The Bite of Seattle is running this weekend - good food, entertainment etc

<http://www.comcastbiteofseattle.com/>

